# Carlo---Critique please!



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a new stack shot of Carlo (finally!). He's 2 1/2 yrs old and weighs 77lbs. Julia took the stack shot for me (thank you Julia!!).










Here's a head shot that I took


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Breathtaking!!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Amazin looking dog. You must be a proud parent!!! lovely


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

can I ahve him? He is so magnificent


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

WOW!!!! is all I can say!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Very handsome, what a head on him. Very expressive eyes! Sorry not good at the technical stuff and will totally suprised if anyone can find a fault on this gorgeous guy!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is stunning, love his coloring, nice topline, good ear and tail set, would like to see darker eyes, looks to have good front and rear angulation,nice stack! I am no expert, just learning, but like i said he is STUNNING.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you everyone! He has filled out quite a bit since the last stack and he's in better condition. 

GSDTrain, thank you for the critique! Yes, he has light eyes. They've actually gotten darker as he's gotten older. Taking that shot with him in direct sunlight makes his eyes even lighter than they are. Bad me!! I to love his coloring! 

By Count Bruno


> Quote:can I ahve him? He is so magnificent


Ummmm....hmmmmm....sorry!! He's staying here!!









by SunCzarina


> Quote:Very handsome, what a head on him. Very expressive eyes! Sorry not good at the technical stuff and will totally suprised if anyone can find a fault on this gorgeous guy


Thank you!! He does have a very nice head, if I do say so myself!! LOL I'm no good with all the technical stuff either! I learn when I get critiques on my dogs.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kathy, Carlo is a nice looking male. Good body proportions. Nice Color, nice tail length.

Just a little comment on the Stack, if you get his front legs under him a bit more that will give a nicer looking shoulder angle and cleaner picture of the chest development. Also his head is just a little high, so the person holding the ?? to keep his attention needs to bring it down just a little bit.

Also I like to see fee in stack pictures. I love dogs that have nice tight feet.

Val


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks Val! 

Yes, his front legs should have been under him a bit more. He was being just a little bit of a nudge (not as bad as the last time we tried this tho!!) so we took what we could get! The person holding the toy was ME! LOL Either his head was to low or to high, we just couldn't get him to hold it "in the middle"!

Yes about the feet. This was a last minute decision to do a new stack. We did it after doing some OB training. I will say his feet are as tight as I'd like, but I've seen worse. I to love nice tight feet. Cayman and Taser have them!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I love his head, though I would like to see a darker eye. Slightly stretched male that is a bit roachy over the loin. This is my only major complaint and I think it takes away from an otherwise very good dog. Flat withers, very nice length of a well angled croup. Good angulation front and rear though, like normal, his upper arm should be longer. Very good bone, would like to see his feet.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

You'd better re-setup your Taser alarm. . .and add a Cayman and Carlo alarm. I'm moving to CT and it's not that far away. *Evil Grin*









Very nice head with good secondary sex characteristics and nice short ears. Excellent pigment with decent color and bright points. Slight dip in his otherwise nice topline--a bit roachy. Good tailset and nice croup. Pasterns are a little straight. Hind angulation is sufficient and shoulder angulation looks good. He looks like a very solid boy.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

zOMG. I just LOVE bi-colours! And Carlo is just absolutely stunnarific!


I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want I want

*stomps feet*

I want.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you Lisa!! At least he's in better condition this time! LOL

OMG Jamie!! When are you moving to CT!?!?!?!? What part/area??? PM if you'd like!!! We'll have to plan to meet up! I'll even bring a dog or two or three! LOL Thank you for the critique!









The Stig...LOL...Carlo isn't a bi-color. He's a blanket black and tan! You can stomp your feet all you want!!! Ya can't have him!!! LMAO


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

LOL Carlo is nice, but Taser is my love. It is just so nice to see how he grew and you two figured out how to communicate with each other. I remember the days when Betty I think at times wanted to kill Taser (joking). But Val said hang in there the pups that are the biggest PIA usually turn out the be the best dogs.....

Val


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerLOL Carlo is nice, but Taser is my love. It is just so nice to see how he grew and you two figured out how to communicate with each other. I remember the days when Betty I think at times wanted to kill Taser (joking). But Val said hang in there the pups that are the biggest PIA usually turn out the be the best dogs.....
> 
> Val


LMAO Val! I remember those conversations! I also remember Janis lending me an ear! Taser is still my "problem child" and he still knows how to push my buttons, but he is the only one of my dogs (at least right now...Carlo is showing me that he's ready to start to earn that trust) that I trust 100% off leash when we go to the State Parks.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Yep we were in the Chat room just about every Sunday night. Janis and I saying Betty it's OK, he will get better..... We never really told you when (giggle), just that it would get better.

Hey if you didn't have a pup like Taser, look at all the things you wouldn't have learned.

Val


----------

